# comparable product to simple cherry?



## Dunbar Painting (Mar 19, 2010)

Hey everyone,

I was wondering if there are any comparable soaps to simple cherry for downstreaming. Living in Canada, and Pressuretek does not ship here. Last time I drove across the border to pick it up but got hassled on the way back.

This is purely for prepping houses to paint, not for any specialty cleaning; however, we get lots of mildew here in Vancouver & like to clean the heritage houses carefully (downstreaming).

With that context, any other chemical combos that may be better and not involve border hassles? Also needs to NOT kill plants!


----------



## Ultimate (Mar 20, 2011)

Find a professional Janitorial Supply locally. Ask them for something that has this in it. Maybe be able to find something scented. Not sure about mix ratio, it will depend on what you get, but this is a starting point for you. 

I do love eLemonator though all the same. 

http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...04O_l8pfK8u8sXSzA&sig2=iTGwE5ybmdRz28SDtyKGMw

http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...oO5qV-qUgBzddLhnQ&sig2=FoEbKD1bhIxPQzpB1uWLiw


Edit:
Gain Dishwashing Soap works in a pinch. The green bottle. 


_______________________________________________________


----------



## PNW Painter (Sep 5, 2013)

I'm not sure if they ship to Canada, Fresh Wash would be a good alternative to eLemonator. Here's a link that might be helpful: http://pressurewashingresource.com/vBulletin/residential/11-fresh-wash-powerwash-com.html

Most of the pressure washer dealers in my area also sell a wide variety of chems. If you call around hopefully you can find something that works .


----------



## DunriteNJ (Aug 15, 2014)

Check with Paul & Bill at the Powerwash store in Milwaukee..

Im sure they have something and the shipping should be reasonable to you


----------

